# Solid steel field archery compound bow stands



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Made in America , By an American U.S Army Vet "Five Deuce" "We Transmit " For those who know :[) Proud sponsor of "DAV" "Disabled American Veterans" Do your part people , for those who gave so much.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*convenience & security*

Look for us to feature in the "Hot New Deer Gear" section of 3 Bow Hunting Magazines This September. There's nothing more convenient than having a secure place to put your bow when in the field , or out back practicing .
You didn't spend all that money on a fancy new bow just to stick it in the mud and have it foul up on you at the critical moment .
Keep your bow clean and Safe with a bow stand to support it off the ground when you practice Archery or at Deer camp.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

It's been said that an Archer like to see how far away he can put the target and still hit it and a Hunter likes to see how close he can get, I guess I'm an Archer that likes to Hunt . In either event one needs to practice to be proficient.
Still Putting your bow on the ground when you do?
Try a New All weather Solid Steel Bow Stand from Ironcraft Archery , built to keep your bow off the ground clean and safe and Built to LAST !


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations Gabe Yalch , enjoy your new Bow Stand !


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*New Price On Quality Solid Steel Bow Stands!* 
Let's Get it On ! new reduced price for single Stand and field kit Stand at Ironcraft Archery . com .
Get a cool New stand , at the final reduced price, Hurry though Bow season in Missouri starts in September, and we "LIKE" to be in the woods :[)
Early season means ( No Orange vests , Plenty of cover and best of all ....Deer Bachelor groups :[ ) Yeee Haaaaa Ducks in a Row )


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Here's What Our Evaluation Winner on " Archery Talk " Mr. Gabe Yalch Had to say about His New Stand .

Ironcraft archery bow stand 
Hello,

So about a week ago I received my new stand and accessory kit from Jimmy down at Iron craft archery and let me tell ya I am impressed. From the beginning I had my doubts about the durability of this stand and let me say those have all been forgotten. The craftsmanship is awesome the welds are extremely tough. The finish is eye-catching and the stand is an all around great product. So far I have not found a spot I couldn’t plant the stake into and get major stability even with 4 bows hanging on it. I have to be honest the first day using it I would hang my bow gently and wait for it to stop moving before walking away but now I have come to trust the stand as I have had 6 bows squeezed onto it just to see if it would hold up and it had no problem whatsoever. Just an idea of the weight I have had on it this past weekend for giggles we hung the following to see if it would bend or fall or whatever and it didn’t budge. Diamond iceman, diamond razor edge, diamond nuclear ice, bowtech destroyer350, bowtech heartbreaker and a bowtech allegiance…I used to stress about dirt in my cams or string when using my kickstand which may seem dumb to some people considering the way I see a lot of people treat their $1000+ bows but im broke so the longer I can make things last the better and with this stand there’s no more worrying about that. Anyway if anyone has any questions about the stand and you want the opinion of someone who is not selling it to you please feel free to ask and I will be happy to answer. I will be taking some pictures of it this weekend to post up as you all really need to see the finish on this thing its awesome….thanks again Jimmy for letting me test the stand.

Thank You Gabe


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Sale's Over.
If you would like a custom made bow stand for Christmas , order now to avoid back order delays, remember they are hand crafted , one at a time, just for you.
IronCraftArchery . Com


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

New Pics of the Mark-1 Portable Field Archery Bow Stand in " Metallic Blue " .

Unlike tube steel these Bow Stand are constructed from 100% solid steel for maximum durability and built to last.
Add a new addition to your archery gear that will protect the investment of an expensive Bow when you practice in the field or at your favorite outdoor archery range.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

All *SALES* have ended , and we have settled on a final selling price of $60 for a single stand alone in standard or metallic colors, $65 for a single stand in Translucent (Grape , Red , Blue and Green )or Candy Apple Red and Candy Orange.
Final selling Price for Field Kits are $70 for standard or Metallic colors and $75 for Translucent and candy colors , Translucent and Candy colors have an extra coat of reflective Chrome over a zinc based anti corrosive primer and before the color
base coat is applied .The entire stand is finished in a Super Durable Clear Coat. Top and bottom brackets are powder coated in "Gun Metal ".

Jim @ Ironcraftarchery.com


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

find us at (http:// ironcraftarchery.com ) you'll have to type the link in your browser per site rules.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

logo


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*Still putting your bow on the ground ?*


----------

